# Looking to join a DnD game in the south suburbs of Chicago...



## Ack (May 26, 2006)

Hello folks.  New player here looking to get into DnD.  Though I haven't played before, I'm a quick learner, and would get up to speed with a minimum of rules fumbling.  

I'm in Palos Heights, IL, so if there are any groups within a reasonable distance, let me know.


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 26, 2006)

Send me an e-mail and I'll see if any of my friends know anyone playing on the South Side. We're pretty much in the City (Cicero/Addison) or north-west suburbs like Mount Prospect.

joegkushner at yahoo dot com


----------



## Tompy (Jun 4, 2006)

Ack,

Right now I don't have the time to play games.  But you'll soon learn that south and east of I-80 (aka counter-clockwise from I80) there is little in the way of game playing of any kind.  Go north to the northwest suburbs and you can't throw a rock without hitting a gamer.  But down here, well, it's a gamer vacuum.

Send me a message and maybe we can hook up after my current work project settles down. 

I'm in Homewood for geographic reference.

Later,
Jeff


----------



## Ack (Jun 4, 2006)

Tompy - I'm beginning to see what you mean about a gamer vaccuum around here.   Prior to posting here I had asked around among friends and acquaintances trying to find a game, as well as on my campus; all to no avail.

Anyway, if you want to get ahold of me in the future, you can reach me at: EscherReality at gmail dot com.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi-

I know Jeff personally, and he is a stand up sort of guy, So here is my recommendation as far as being a good guy and gamer that Jeff is.

Jeff, one day when I have a life, we gotta hook up again for some Advanced Squad Leader action.

Scott 



			
				Tompy said:
			
		

> Ack,
> 
> Right now I don't have the time to play games.  But you'll soon learn that south and east of I-80 (aka counter-clockwise from I80) there is little in the way of game playing of any kind.  Go north to the northwest suburbs and you can't throw a rock without hitting a gamer.  But down here, well, it's a gamer vacuum.
> 
> ...


----------

